# Need your help bros! :)



## DR17Fitness (Jun 20, 2014)

Check out my vlog...I'm 16 years old guy trying to promote healthy lifestyle and working out.Why I do this? I'm really not too rich and what i need/want from this youtube channel is to get sponsored because i don't have any money for the gym/ supplements.  Check me out... make sure to subscribe if u like it! I found you really friendly on this forum. Thanks guys much appreciate 
www.youtube.com/watch?v=EjfHnlwuZGY


----------



## coltmc4545 (Jun 20, 2014)

I've been a follower of yours since you were 9  <3


----------



## DR17Fitness (Jun 20, 2014)

Das it mane!!!


----------



## #TheMatrix (Jun 20, 2014)

coltmc4545 said:


> I've been a follower of yours since you were 9  <3



Is this real....


----------



## NbleSavage (Jun 20, 2014)

coltmc4545 said:


> I've been a follower of yours since you were 9  <3



Ffft...I was YouTubing his parent's courtship...


----------



## coltmc4545 (Jun 20, 2014)

#TheMatrix said:


> Is this real....



Oh yes. I've been following him to school, to the park, to his sleepovers at little Billy's house. Mostly with binoculars behind some sort of bush or tree. He's a very interesting young man who's very special to me and I'm hoping some day soon when we finally meet in person, he will feel the same way about me. And believe me DR17, WE WILL MEET IN PERSON VERY, VERY SOON.


----------



## DR17Fitness (Jun 20, 2014)

This is spooky....


----------



## #TheMatrix (Jun 20, 2014)

I heard colt drives a pink car....

Youll spot him a mile away. Enough time to run and hide  DR17


----------



## coltmc4545 (Jun 20, 2014)

I traded that thing in. It was too obvious and I stood out too much. Can't exactly be a creeper when you look like a creeper.


----------



## Bro Bundy (Jun 20, 2014)

u sexy russian bastard !!


----------



## #TheMatrix (Jun 20, 2014)

coltmc4545 said:


> I traded that thing in. It was too obvious and I stood out too much. Can't exactly be a creeper when you look like a creeper.



It wasnt the pink car...you stand out on your own you ripped freak.

Dr17.  Youll need a granade launcher to push colt away.  
Heard hes like the terminator.


----------



## DR17Fitness (Jun 20, 2014)

U guys are crazy!!!! 
I'm not a russian... bro hehee


----------



## stonetag (Jun 21, 2014)

DR17Fitness said:


> This is spooky....


I don't think you realize the severity of the situation DR!


----------



## DR17Fitness (Jun 21, 2014)

Hehehehe


----------

